# Feliz postiversario Silvia Fernanda



## romarsan

Querida amiga
 ¡Ya llevas 2.000! 

Pues ¿qué te parece si montamos una fiestecita para celebrarlo?

Voy a la bodega y vuelvo enseguida

Un beso Sil

​


----------



## Fernita

*Me uno al festejo que inició Ro:*​ 
*¡Muchísimas felicitaciones Silvia Fernanda!*
*Siempre es un placer cruzarme con vos en algún hilo y espero que sigamos en contacto.*​ 
*¡Besos muy grandes para vos!*​ 
*En tu nombre ...* *mira*​ 
*Fernita. *​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades  Silvia por tu Postiversario.
Es agradable toparse contigo en los foros.
Bienvenida, siéntate por aquí y disfruta. 

Enhorabuena.

* ​


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Mi  querida amiga Ro,*
*Muchas gracias por tus saludos y gracias también por la invalorable ayuda que siempre me das.*
*Un beso enorme.*
*Silvia *


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Ferni,*
*Amiga forera y vecina.También es un placer cruzarme con vos. Por supuesto que estaremos en contacto.*
*Un beso grande *
*Silvia*


----------



## alacant

Happy Postiversary
Silvia
It's always a great pleasure to meet you here
my friend, and a million thanks for the pps
that you send me!!!

Fly high, big hugs, la gaviota​


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, Silvia, un gusto encontrarte participando en estos foros!!


----------



## UVA-Q

¡¡Muchas felicidades silvia!!! Un pastelito para compartir (espero alcance para todos)!
Un muy fuerte abrazo!!!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

Querida Kibramoa,
Muchas gracias por tus palabras y por los regalitos!
Besos y abrazos
Silvia


----------



## silvia fernanda

_Muchas gracias querida amiga Gaviota._
_Gracias por tu amistad y por tu colaboración siempre que la necesité._
_Me alegra mucho que te gusten los pps._
_Big hugs for you too._
_Silvia _


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Gracias Raynes,*
*También es un gusto para mí encontrate en el foro.*
*Un beso.*
*Silvia.*


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Gracias Uvita!*
*¡Qué rica torta!*
*Seguro que alcanza para todos.*
*Un beso muy grande*
*Silvia*


----------



## Namarne

*Muchas felicidades por tus 2.000 posts, Silvia, y que sean muchísimos más. 
Recibe un saludo afectuoso desde Barcelona. 
N  *


----------



## silvia fernanda

_*Muchas gracias Jordi!!!!*_
_*Un abrazo desde Buenos Aires*_
_*Silvia*_


----------



## Tampiqueña

* ¡Felicidades por tus 2,030 posts Sil! *​ 
_¡Qué pena llegar tan tarde! Soy una distraída de lo peor por no darme cuenta de que tenías tu thread en Congrats ._

_Bueno, pasemos a lo importante, felicidades Sil, espero seguir disfrutando de tus retadoras consultas, siempre tan interesantes._

_Un abrazo enorme con todo cariño ,_
_Beatriz_


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Beatriz,*
*Gracias por tus amables palabras y por tu incondicional y tan valiosa ayuda.*
*Un beso my grande.*
*Silvia,*
*Tu amiga forera de Sur América*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Silivia por tus 2.000. Que nos sigamos viendo los próximos 2.000 y que siempre sigamos en la línea del "good thinking"

Para seguir con la costumbre, traigo unas cervecitas. Estas de tu tierra.

Una abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Vale_yaya

Querida Silvia... muchas... pero muchas felicidades!!!... y nos vemos en los 3000!!!...

Que bueno que seas parte de la familia WR!!!!... Nos vemos...


----------



## Tezzaluna

Silvia,

Congratulations, amiga!

I hope to keep reading your marvelous contributions to the forum.

Tezza


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicitaciones Silvia!

Por lo visto la fiesta ya está empezada, y los invitados empiezan a llegar...  Me alegra mucho que estés celebrando tus primeros 2000 aportes, que son siempre bienvenidos. Espero que nos sigas regalando tu compañía aquí en el WR, que ya por momentos se siente como la familia... ¿no te parece? 

Un regalito, un abrazo y un beso,

Erasmo.


----------



## turi

*Feliz Postiversario Silvia. Y Que Puedas Postear Durante Mil AÑos Mas. (y Que Nosotros Lo Veamos).*

*saludos, Juan*


----------



## silvia fernanda

_Hola Antonio,_
_Gracias por las cervecitas, y son Quilmes!! que rico.Seguiremos en la línea del "good thinking" jjajja_
_Un  fuerte abrazo_
_Silvia_


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Gracias Vale, nos veremos en los 3000, pero tendrás que tener un poco de paciencia porque yo voy a paso de tortuga. ja!*
*Un fuerte abrazo*
*Silvia*


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Tezza,*
*Querida amiga forera muchas gracias por tus saludos.*
*Un beso grande*
*Silvia *


----------



## silvia fernanda

*¡Qué hermosas flores! Gracias Erasmo por tan apreciado regalito.*
*Un beso *
*Silvia*


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Juan,*
*Muchas gracias por los saludos!!!!*
*Espero que sigamos encontrándonos  en los threads.*
*Un abrazo*
*Silvia*


----------



## alexacohen

Estoooo.... perdón, ya son dos mil cuarenta. 

Si me descuido llegas a los tres mil y yo no me entero.

Muchísimas felicidades, Silvia Fernanda, y perdón por el retraso.

Un abrazo,

Alexa


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Alexa,*
*Muchas gracias querida amiga forera!!!*
*Una abrazo grande.*
*Silvia*


----------



## Mirlo

Si de celebrar se trata, ya llegué.
Felicidades Silvia Fernanda y que sean muchas más!!!​ 


​


----------



## silvia fernanda

¡Qué ricas empanadas!
Gracias Mirlo y gracias tambíen por la ayuda que sienpre me das.
Un beso
Silvia


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Felicidades Silvia por estos 2000 posts, y ¡qué vengan muchos más!

Cuidate...
Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## silvia fernanda

_Muchas gracias Cristina por tus saludos._
_Un beso_
_Silvia_


----------



## speedier

Hi Silvia - congratulations and all my very best wishes!!!!!

How did you manage to sneak away from that other party without me seeing you go hahaha?


----------



## SDLX Master

* 2000 Gratzz Silvita *​


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola,*
*Muchas gracias Speedier for your wishes.*
*Gracias Roger, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo en el foro.*
*Un abrazo.*
*Silvia*


----------



## Eugin

Yo también llego tarde, ya una constante en mí, pero no por eso con menos energía para felicitarte por tan buenas contribuciones, Silvia!!!  

¡*Felicitaciones*!!

Un abrazo!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas gracias Eugin.*
*Y gracias por la flor, es hermosa.*
*Un beso*
*Sil. *


----------



## krolaina

alexacohen said:


> Estoooo.... perdón, ya son dos mil cuarenta.


 
Ehm... te gano Ale (21ypico!).

Enhorabuena por tus contribuciones al foro, Silvia, un ejemplo de amabilidad en toda regla!

Un abrazo fuerte


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias Krolaina por tus palabras.
Un abrazo
Silvia


----------

